# [solved]gnome-menu fehlt nach manuellen Update -> gnome 2.24

## Gucky_der_Mausbiber

Hallo,

ich habe gestern abend mein System von "stable" gnome 2.22 auf "unstable" gnome 2.24 geupdatet. Ich habe dafür folgendes HowTo genommen http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Manually_Upgrading_to_Gnome-2.24.

Von dort habe ich packages.keywords genommen und in meine Liste eingetragen.

Danach ein "emerge -vauDN world" und das Ding lief durch ....

Heute morgen schaue ich dann nach und wow, 138 Pakete ohne Fehler geupdatet. Das sah ja schonmal gut aus. Also fix ein "etc-update" (wobei zwar 30 Dateien zu aktualisieren waren, aber meiner Meinung nach nichts weltbewegendes dabei war) und dann wollte ich mir die neue Pracht anschauen ^^ ...

Naja, kurz einen Reboot gemacht und beim hochfahren schon gefreut, den es gab beim Hochfahren keine Fehler, einloggen auch wunderbar und dann ist gnome fertig geladen ....  :Sad:   ... ich habe zwar mein Desktop Bild und meine Desktop Icons. Aber mein gnome-menu Balken oben ist komplett weg (habe kein Panel mehr), mein AWN Menu unten ist ebenfalls komplett weg und meine Screenlets auch ....

Jetzt habe ich aber keine Ahnung wo ich bei der Fehlersuche ansetzen soll? 

Hat jemand ne Idee woran das liegen könnte? Vielleicht hat ja jemand ein ähnliches Problem gehabt?

Würde mich freuen wenn Ihr mir helfen könntet weil so kann ich jetzt gar nichts mehr machen.

PS: Ich habe ein quad-core und fahre ein 64Bit System. Als Grafikkarte kommt eine nvidia-gforce 8800 GTS zum einsatz.Last edited by Gucky_der_Mausbiber on Fri Feb 27, 2009 2:41 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## disi

Nach einiger Forum-Suche habe ich das hier gefunden: link

```
emerge --oneshot gnome-menus
```

Hoffe das hilft.   :Embarassed: 

----------

## fuchur

Hi

Leg mal ein neuen Testbenutzer an und schau ob gnome dann mit panele richtig startet.

Wenn das klapp dann starte Gnome und schau mal in die Datei "~/.xsession-errors" ob

da irgend welche Fehlermeldungen erscheinen.

MfG

----------

## fuchur

Hi

Mir ist noch etwas eingefallen.

Bei Gnome 2.24 hat sich etwas bei den Startern geändert.

Kannst ja auch mal den Ordner "~/.local/share/applications"

zu testen in "~/.local/share/applications-old" umbenennen

bevor du Gnome startest. Bei mir ist die Panele deshalb nicht

gestartet wegen und/oder "panel.desktop, gnome-panel.desktop

metacity.desktop, nautilus.desktop" in "~/.local/share/applications".

Ruf auch einmal gconf-editor auf und schau ob unter

"desktop/gnome/session/required_components" alles gesetzt ist.

Bei mir steht da:

filemanager -> nautilus

panele -> gnome-panel

windowmanager -> sawfish

MfG

----------

## Gucky_der_Mausbiber

Vielen vielen Dank erstmal für die ganzen Tips, ich werde sie heute abend zuhause gleich mal ausprobieren. aber schonmal danke im vorraus  :Smile: 

----------

## Gucky_der_Mausbiber

So, ich habe gestern abend dann mal eure Tips versucht, aber leider hat keiner der Tips geholfen.

Weder das "emerge --oneshot gnome-menus" hat eine Änderung gebracht, noch das verschieben von "~/.local/share/applications".

Auch das einloggen mit einem neu angelegten Benutzer hat nicht wirklich geklappt.

Ich hatte dann ne Menge Fehler in der ".xsession-errors",  unter anderem hat das Paket "libgail-gnome" gefehlt. Also habe ich das nachinstalliert, nochmal schnell ein "emerge --sync && emerge -vauDN world" dahinter und dann ganz einfach mal "revdep-rebuild" versucht - und siehe da, es läuft.   :Very Happy: 

Frage mich warum ich das nicht gleich mal versucht habe mit dem "revdep-rebuild", hätte ich eigentlich wissen müssen.

Naja, jedenfalls wurden beim "revdep-rebuild" 12 Pakete aktualisiert und nach einem Neustart konnte ich mich dann wieder mit meinem alten Benutzer einloggen.

Aber trotzdem Danke an alle, ihr habt mich auf den richtigen Weg gebracht.

PS: habe zwar immernoch 3-4 Fehler in der .xsession-errors, aber die stören nicht weiter.

PPS: Wer pulseaudio nutzt und gnome-system-sounds haben will der sollte unbedingt auf 2.24 updaten, den dort funktionieren die system-sounds ohne(!) eds, out-of-the-box und dann auch noch mit mehr Ereignissen die sich mit Sound unterlegen lassen, fein fein.

----------

